# snork prob with ranger



## gsmith419 (Mar 10, 2009)

snorked my 08 ranger and now it has a hesitation when i give it gas. won't move but an inch at a time. too much air, not enough? any help will be great. thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably not getting enough air. Start it up, and slowly Crack open the airbox lid and if it gets better as you open it more, thats the problem.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

if you nail it will it hesitate enough to bog REALLY bad and die out?? If so it is starving...
Another way to tell if you are getting TOO much, just put your hand over the snork, block some flow, and if it gets better, you have too much air. If it gets worse(which I think it will) you are starving for air...
What size hose did you use???
How many bends did you put in it and what angle??
Can you go bigger on the hose, and if not can you add another hose????
But, I agree, it sure sounds like your not getting enough air.


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

:agreed:.. and make sure that there aren't any kinks or anything in your hoses(probably have but just trying to cover the basics)


----------



## hogdog (Apr 5, 2009)

09 ranger 700 xp, looking to snorkle just my drive belt, have any suggestions?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't think anyone here has done something like that. You can be the first. 
Sounds like it calls for 2" pipe.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i was with hogdog this weekend and we went to jolly rogers in toledo bend, la and he went through a water hole and got water in his belt housing. the air intake for the motor is high but his belt box intake is low. we looked for a drain plug on the ctv cover but there was none. we looked at the belt intake when we got back to the house and it does not look like it would be hard but i told him that there was alot of information here to join and see if any one had any ideas or having done it before. we figured out a way to do it so i think he will take care of that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Document it  make a how-to
we definitely need some popo how-to's!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

we will work on getting a how to on this.


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

i know you think that hte other factory snorkels are high enough but it doesn't take much longer to snorkel everything as it does just your belt housing and then there will be no worries no matter what. Just my opinion though. make sure your vent lines and everything are high enough too


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sweet. we have next to none when it comes to SxS snorkel pics or howto's


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

I have my crew snorkeled. I will get some pics and post them in the next couple days. I used a combination of 1.5 spa hose and 1.5 ABS pipe. I did bring 2" out of the belt exhaust then necked it down after the bend to the 1.5. My snorkels come up the back of the roll cage and did require slight trimming to get them up between the cage and box. All done and no running issues at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are the pics of the snorkels I made on my 09 crew. 
2" from Housing threw the 180 turn. Seemed to help air flow and lowered the temp. Then necked down to 1.5








Belt intake and exhaust going from 1.5 ABS to 1.5 spa tube using rubber couplings. Note the trimmed area on the brace to allow it to come up between the box and frame/cage.









The engine intake is 1.5 ABS. Notched the brace like the other side. Used the 1.5 spa hose for the area between box and cage. Works fine with no performance issues at all.








Rear View of the snorkels. I also ran the diffs,tank,trans/t-case up the snorkels.








Side view of the snorkels. You will need to trim the front removable panel on the box for additional clearance. DO NOT REMOVE IT. The panel acts to give tension to the box latch so it does not rattle. If it is removed it the box will rattle bad.








Hope this helps. It turned out ok, I would have like it to be a bit cleaner looking but function wins over pretty when it comes to sinking my Ranger! Oh yeah, please excuse the white stuff in some of the pics. I have been playing in the snow! One good thing about living in Michigan!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

OOPS! Here is the side pic. My bad, brain must have been frozen still from snow -wheelin!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the pics! If you wanted to even out the snorks with two on each side, run a dummy snork down the right side. Hmmmm, I guess while it's there you may as well go ahead and run those vent lines into it.


----------

